# Die schönsten Trails im Mountenbike Park Pfälzer Wald



## Weig (6. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne morgen mit einem kumpel das erste mal in den Pfälzer wald fahren.
Ich suche Trails wie es sie im Kirkeler Wald gibt wie z.b. Jungfrauenpfad, Felsenpfad und Schmetterlingspfad.

Die Strecke sollte so zwischen 25-40 km lang werden.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir da gute Tipps geben 

Oder wer ist morgen auch unterwegs im Pfälzer wald wo wir uns anschliessen könnten?


----------



## dzieni (7. August 2009)

schau mal unter:

http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/netz.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dijo (7. August 2009)

der Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben wär da vielleicht ne Option. Das ist ein einziger Trail mit  ca 40 KM Länge.


----------



## Weig (7. August 2009)

Dijo schrieb:


> der Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben wär da vielleicht ne Option. Das ist ein einziger Trail mit  ca 40 KM Länge.



Danke...
genau dort hin fahren wir jetzt auch...hab zwar leider keine zeit mehr für die ganze runde heute unter die stollen zu nehmen aber die östliche passage werden wir mal heute in angriff nehmen!


----------



## Optimizer (7. August 2009)

Bitte dort nicht sonntags fahren... zuviel Wanderer!!
Aber wenn du schöne Touren im Pfälzer Wald mit viel Trails suchst, dann schau entweder mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=374777 (ne Menge GPS-Tracks)
oder auf meiner Homepage unter "Touren"...

Gruß
Der Optimizer - ein Bewohner knapp unterm Felsenwanderweg...


----------



## Weig (8. August 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bitte dort nicht sonntags fahren... zuviel Wanderer!!
> Aber wenn du schöne Touren im Pfälzer Wald mit viel Trails suchst, dann schau entweder mal hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=374777 (ne Menge GPS-Tracks)
> oder auf meiner Homepage unter "Touren"...
> ...




Danke für den Tipp ... lasse Sonntags (ausser im winter oder schlechtem wetter) bei uns auch den Felsenpfad links liegen...es gibt ja auch noch genügend andere schöne Stecken im Kirkler Wald 
Ausserdem wenn man nett lächelt, freundlich grüsst und langsam macht nimmt man den "Waldeigentümern" die Luft zum motzen"

Der F-Weg war aber grandios...so stelle ich mir mountenbiken vor 

Aber wo fahre ich jetzt sonntag hin...habe noch keine wirkliche idee!
Für eine mehr als 3 stunden tour hab ich keine zeit!


----------



## Dijo (8. August 2009)

morgen startet in losheim ne CTF.

Mögliche Strecken 35, 48 und 68 KM.


----------



## bibandi (10. August 2009)

Ist der Felsenpfad in Kirkel für Radler net ausdrücklich gesperrt?


----------



## Dijo (10. August 2009)

eigentlich schon


----------



## Peter Lang (11. August 2009)

also ich bin dort schon ein paar mal gefahren und auch ab und zu mal Wanderern begegnet, da gabs noch nie Ärger.
Sonntags bei schönem Wetter würd ich jetzt allerdings nicht grad dort rumfahren.


----------



## Weig (11. August 2009)

bibandi schrieb:


> Ist der Felsenpfad in Kirkel für Radler net ausdrücklich gesperrt?



ja eigentlich schon ... ich fahre ihn aber immer von oben an... da ist kein Schild! 
Aber wie schon erwähnt ... nicht Sonntags dort lang fahren und wenn einmal Wanderer entgegen kommen am besten gleich anhalten...die meisten sind so freundlich zu einem wie man selbst freundlich ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (11. August 2009)

wenn du mit von oben die Einfahrt durch dieses Holztor meinst,
da steht  auf dem Tor auch drauf nur für Fußgänger.
Aber wenn man einigermaßen freundlich ist, gibts da wirklich keine Probleme.


----------



## Weig (11. August 2009)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> wenn du mit von oben die Einfahrt durch dieses Holztor meinst,
> da steht  auf dem Tor auch drauf nur für Fußgänger.
> Aber wenn man einigermaßen freundlich ist, gibts da wirklich keine Probleme.



Nein oben ist bei mir dort wo der Aussichtspunkt mit Bank usw ist!
Ich kenne das Schild natürlich und weiss auch dass es bestimmt in den nächsten Monaten abfällt so wie es zur Zeit aussieht!

Aber noch einmal zum thema Trail im Pfälzer Wald!?

Hat jemand noch so einen guten Tipp wie den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben auf lager!?


----------



## Optimizer (11. August 2009)

Weig schrieb:


> Aber noch einmal zum thema Trail im Pfälzer Wald!?
> Hat jemand noch so einen guten Tipp wie den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben auf lager!?



Der Felsenwanderweg ist in seiner Art und Weise (45km Singletrail am Stück) einmalig in der Pfalz.
Ich kann nur nochmals auf meine Tipps von weiter oben verweisen. Gerade auf meiner Homepage findest du Touren mit hohem Trailanteil, welche vom Startort auch vom Saarland aus recht zügig anzufahren sind. (Saarbrücken->Hinterweidenthal ca. 30-40 Minuten)

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## leeqwar (11. August 2009)

kann mich opti nur anschliessen. es gibt einige richtig coole trails jenseits vom f-weg. was ich auch nicht verstehe: fahrt doch das ding, aber tretet es doch nicht noch im web breit. man muss eine vollständige sperrung ja nicht provozieren! und selbst wenn die leute, die hier schreiben noch so höflich und zuvorkommend sind, es lesen soviele hier mit, vielleicht auch spacken die im wald bei weitem nicht so rücksichtsvoll sind. von institutionen, denen mtber im wald ein dorn im auge sind und die sich inzwischen im web auch gut auskennen ganz zu schweigen...

das gebiet nördlich von hinterweidenthal ist richtig klasse. wir sind letztens wieder ein stück der 2-türme tour gefahren... einfach nur genial. demnächst wird mal die südliche ecke um dahn herum erkundet.


----------



## jazz2bike (15. August 2009)

letztes jahr bin ich mit nem kollegen von homburg nach strassbourg und damm über baden-baden zurück, sprich auch wissembourg dahn pirmasens zweibrücken zurück. 

Da geht durch n Pfälzerwald ja die ehemalige Bahntrasse relativ eben durch. Auf der Strecke sind mir einige schmale pfade aufgefallen, die abzweigen. 

Gibts da noch en alternativpfad oder trails die man von dahn bis pirmasens fahren kann? Kennt sich jmd dort aus? Hat schon jmd erfahrungen in der kante gesammelt?


----------



## Peter Lang (15. August 2009)

ich bin letze Woche mit dem Zug nach Annweiler gefahren.Von dort dann mit dem Bike zurück nach Blieskastel. Da gibt es einen Wanderweg mit der Markierung "gelber Balken" Da waren ein paar ganz nette Trails dabei, kurz vor Zweibrücken war dann die Markierung aber ziemlich lückenhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazz2bike (16. August 2009)

okay, danke.

mein persönlicher Favorit ist eindeutig der FWW in Rodalben, aber von Annweiler nach Blieskastel hört sich ja auch net schlecht an. 

Der Weg ist aber sonst relativ breit und technisch net so anspruchsvoll, oder?


----------



## Peter Lang (16. August 2009)

Teils Forstwege teils schmale Pfade zum Teil auch einigermaßen anspruchsvoll, halt von allem etwas. Fahr doch mal den Saar-Pfalz Wanderweg ab, der geht doch durch Schwarzenbach.Markierung ist ein orangenes W Da sind auch ganz gute Passagen dabei.
Der verläuft von Homburg nach Landstuhl über Zweibrücken wieder nach Homburg.


----------



## jazz2bike (16. August 2009)

jap, einen teil des W's hier kenn ich schon. Aber da hats mir dann auch doch eher der Kirkeler Wald angetan zusammen mit `Weig`heiz' ich dann dort durch.


----------

